# oyster. satellite dish not working



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi our oyster satellite dish has locked itself down in wrong position and refuses to move. I have tried loosening arm and rebooting control but no joy.We get error message y motor blocked. Any ideas gratefully received


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 21, 2015)

Give these a call, I'm sure they will offer advise.

Jacksons Satellites
12 Denby Lane,
Grange Moor,
Wakefield
Yorkshire
United Kingdom
WF4 4ED
Phone no: 07801843332


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks ,we have as they fitted the system an Will look at it when we are back in Wakefield in 10 days time


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 21, 2015)

jacquigem said:


> Hi our oyster satellite dish has locked itself down in wrong position and refuses to move. I have tried loosening arm and rebooting control but no joy.We get error message y motor blocked. Any ideas gratefully received



Have you tried loosening the arm and then taking out fuse and replacing to reboot?


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for this we have tried rebooting but not replacing fuse. Do you know where I might find fuse ?


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 21, 2015)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks for this we have tried rebooting but not replacing fuse. Do you know where I might find fuse ?



Mine is a big fuse close to where it comes in from the roof.

 It needs powering down so if you cannot find  it maybe you could disconnect leisure battery.

Make sure you loosen arm first!


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi amethyst I did disconnect leisure battery when I loosened arm but no good.can't see a fuse so assume it needs engineers to look at ?


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 21, 2015)

Just on the off chance - we get the Y motor blocked message and a refusal to move from the flat "off" position if we haven't turned on the TV before activating the satellite.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks scamper have tried but still getting y motor blocked?


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 21, 2015)

jacquigem said:


> Hi amethyst I did disconnect leisure battery when I loosened arm but no good.can't see a fuse so assume it needs engineers to look at ?



Are you sure then that it is connected to the leisure battery?


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

[/RT]

Good question I was wondering if connected to engine battery as error light still on when leisure battery disconnected​


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Good question I was thinking the same as error light still on when leisure battery disconnected


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 21, 2015)

Think that could be your problem.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks will try tomorrow has had some leffe tonight.
Wife is happily watching tv on internet. Makes me wonder if worth carrying dish around!?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 21, 2015)

jacquigem said:


> .
> Wife is happily watching tv on internet. Makes me wonder if worth carrying dish around!?


Makes me wonder if worth carrying Wife around View attachment 32446


----------



## Captain Biggles (Jul 22, 2015)

*Have you tried searching under "Oyster Y motor blocked" on any reliable Search Engine*

If you had tried searching under "Oyster Y motor blocked" on any reliable Search Engine, you would have seen this :

Oyster Vision 11 - Y-Motor Error - Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat

Trust that you might find that useful.

     Captain Biggles   lane:


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 22, 2015)

Another shot in the dark in case it's not a mechanical fault. Apparently they should be wired so that they will automatically retract if the engine is started. Perhaps, attempting to drive away will override a software glitch ?


----------



## Alshymer (Jul 22, 2015)

*Oyster*

Ring Anthony at Oyster-Sat-tech. He is always extremely helpful and knowledgable.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks again guys have tried all of these without success.I don't seem to be able to reboot despite disconnecting either engine or leisure battery.red warning light stays on and warning message shows.
One for experts on our return I think


----------



## Mick H (Jul 22, 2015)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks again guys have tried all of these without success.I don't seem to be able to reboot despite disconnecting either engine or leisure battery.red warning light stays on and warning message shows.
> One for experts on our return I think



If the red light stays on, and the display is still illuminated, then it's getting power from somewhere, so at least one of the batteries MUST still be connected!


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 22, 2015)

That's what I thought.could there be a capacitor that needs to run down.We have taken the control panel out and disconnected which did turn everything of?


----------

